# Mac Os X Usb



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 18, 2010)

does anyone know how to setup mac osx so it can be installed with a flash drive


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2010)

uh, install it to a flash drive and then boot from the flash drive 

try this

http://www.maciverse.com/install-os-x-snow-leopard-from-usb-flash-drive.html


----------

